
Silicon Valley’s grand experiment in jobs means employees are the guinea pigs - czottmann
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/silicon-valleys-grand-experiment-in-jobs-means-employees-are-the-guinea-pigs/2019/01/18/606887bc-18d6-11e9-8813-cb9dec761e73_story.html
======
czottmann
> When UBIans gather in their cryptocurrency WhatsApp groups — UBIans aren’t
> fans of dinner parties, as they tend to fast “to enhance cognitive function”
> during the week […]

I felt that was unnecessary and overly dismissive. Demonizing the others,
maybe?

